# Plants in Pots



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Folks,

Here's recent question about potting plants:

"I would like to try growing some of the plants in clay pots (just to make it easier to move them around in fry grow-out tanks). The pots I thought of using are 4" diameter and about 3" tall. They have 3 slits near the bottom for drainage. Since the soil is on the bottom, it may leak out of the pot, so I was thinking of adding a small layer of gravel first (up to the holes), then the soil then gravel cap. Do you think that would be ok, or would it be better to close off the holes completely first?"

You want to keep the soil in the pot as aerobic as you can. Therefore, don't close off the bottom holes. I use a small stone to cover hole and then a thin gravel layer, then the soil, then a thin gravel cover.

Also, I have often had bad results using an organic soil for potting plants. Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix is _wonderful_ for a tank substrate. But not so good for potted plants. It is too anaerobic for the confined space of a pot. Moreover, it doesn't have the density/weight/CEC to best provide nutrients to plants. Therefore, I now only use my clay garden soil for growing plants in pots. Since I switched to _garden soil only_ for my potted plants, I have consistently had better results.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

dwalstad said:


> Therefore, I now only use my clay garden soil for growing plants in pots. Since I switched to _garden soil only_ for my potted plants, I have consistently had better results.


Thanks for the tips!

If going to a home-improvement center garden section, just look for something called 'clay garden soil' then? There should be no added fertilizers, 'moisture control' additives, etc.? Could you recommend a specific brand that might be available at a big-chain type of store? I don't want to mess this up!


----------



## nitasher (Oct 18, 2009)

I was just thinking of this very thing today. If/when I get some goldies I was thinking I should set up a grow tank for plants. I would then place, pot and all, into the goldies tank. Then they could be switched out when half devoured. (Maybe work the grow tank into a plant filter for the goldies...)

How to El Natural in pots is great to know!

Anita


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

OrangeCones said:


> If going to a home-improvement center garden section, just look for something called 'clay garden soil' then? There should be no added fertilizers, 'moisture control' additives, etc.?


I dig up dirt (top soil) from my property for the pots. I don't think that you'll find _real_ soil in a store. Because of where I live, the soil here is a clay type (Piedmont Clay). However, I have used desert soil (sandy texture) from Arizona for one of my experiments. Plants grew very well in it.

The point is to use _real_ soil, which is mostly mineral particles (mix of sand, clay, silt) and usually contains less than 5% organic matter. The "soils" sold in garden centers are usually more than 50% organic matter and easily go anaerobic when confined in a pot. Unless the plant is very healthy, it will have trouble keeping its roots safely oxygenated. And don't use subsoils; they're too acidic.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll explore options for friends with yards that could 'donate' some soil to me. I live in a house (renting) and the surrounding area is commercial auto repair type places, so I'd be worried about run-off from their properties. I know when it rains, the rain draining off my driveway has a lot of oils in it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Very smart to watch out for run off into the surrounding soil. Perhaps a trip to a more open area, fewer cars, would be in order.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

The hardware store has 'top-soil' listed as "less than 5% organic material"...wonder if that would work?

They say its for filling in spots in your yard to make things level, not having additives or fertilizers or other chemicals in it.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds reasonable and worth trying. 

Good luck!


----------



## angc84 (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw, of course, I missed this post!! 

I compulsively potted all my plants in my "grow-out" tank tonight. The tank has tahitan moon sand...the most nutrient-lacking substrate there is! When I set up this tank, I didn't even know I could keep any plants alive! I was so tired of it, and I potted all the plants in there with organic choice...

Should I repot them tomorrow with a different soil? Will my plants' root rot if I leave them in for only a month or two? I will be moving in the next month or so, and I will be setting up my new 60g with Walstad method. I've got all my materials ready...I just need to move now!

The plants that are potted are three Crinum Thaianum, one miniature Crypt Wendtii, two medium sized sword plants, and one banana plant...just for fun. I trimmed most of the roots off to encourage growth. They had pretty healthy root systems when I pulled them out of the substrate. 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

angc84 said:


> Aw, of course, I missed this post!!
> 
> I compulsively potted all my plants in my "grow-out" tank tonight. The tank has tahitan moon sand...the most nutrient-lacking substrate there is! When I set up this tank, I didn't even know I could keep any plants alive! I was so tired of it, and I potted all the plants in there with organic choice...
> 
> ...


I would say yes re-pot them...I have to re-pot a few of mine because I planted them in a pot with no hole in the bottom! It's such a cute pot I really want to use it so I think I'm going to try and drill some holes into it! And if it breaks I'll use it in some aquascaping!


----------



## angc84 (Aug 27, 2009)

Aww... Well, potting is sort of fun...haha. =)

Thanks! *whines more*


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

dwalstad said:


> I dig up dirt (top soil) from my property for the pots. I don't think that you'll find _real_ soil in a store. Because of where I live, the soil here is a clay type (Piedmont Clay). However, I have used desert soil (sandy texture) from Arizona for one of my experiments. Plants grew very well in it.
> 
> The point is to use _real_ soil, which is mostly mineral particles (mix of sand, clay, silt) and usually contains less than 5% organic matter. The "soils" sold in garden centers are usually more than 50% organic matter and easily go anaerobic when confined in a pot. Unless the plant is very healthy, it will have trouble keeping its roots safely oxygenated. And don't use subsoils; they're too acidic.


Would adding clay and mineralizing cheap top soil from big box stores work fine for pots? In Oregon several of us have had problems finding anything resembling soil, all we have is bags of pine bark... Miraclegrow OC has worked very well for my tanks substrate, but I have to agree its horrible for pots (unless growing plants emersed). I would like to dig up my own dirt, but the ground is polluted and fertilized around my apartments.


----------



## angc84 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to bother everyone with this topic again. 

I went to Home Depot and Ace to look for "high soil content, clay-based soil" and all I got was funny looks. They said that clay is what people try to "avoid", and I cannot find that on the label. 

I decided to go with EarthGro Top Soil, supposingly a Home Depot generic brand. Will this be good for potting? The label says NOTHING about the content...

Thank you in advance! The plants I am potting are Water Onion, Amazon Sword, and Water Wisteria, if that matters at all!

EDIT: One more question...I have no idea if this top soil has high CEC...Should I look into adding bone meal or vermiculite?


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Diana;
I use pots to grow out plants for club auction. I put A small layer of Florite gravel to cover but not totaly block the water movement. Then put the soil in and then cap with florite. I have been using ADA soil to use for this but I would expect it to work the same with a natural soil.
Tony


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

angc84 said:


> I have no idea if this top soil has high CEC...Should I look into adding bone meal or vermiculite?


Vermiculite no, a little bone meal fertilizer yes. The problem for _potted plants_ is not CEC. It is highly organic soils that become severely anaerobic.


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

I know that this is an old discussion, but maybe someone notices my question. 

I just yesterday started my second walstad tank and this time I used pots in other half of the tank. Just wanted to try them out. 

I puy piece of metal mesh to cover the hole on the bottom of the pot and a thin layer of gravel. Then soil (commercial 18% organic matter soil) and capped it with thin layer of gravel. 

The pots are on the glass bottom, but I put gravel around them. Now I'm thinking is the gravel good or bad? Is it going to make the soil unaerobic? 

Another thing is that if you have plants in pots is it a good idea to poke the soil every once in a while to aeriate the soil?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The gravel around the bottom of the pots will not be a problem. The pots are pretty deep, so definitely poke the soil for at least a few weeks.


----------

